# unterschied pvp-pve Rüstung?



## Spirit1 (15. Dezember 2007)

*Hallo, ich habe mal ne frage ,Was genau ist der unterschied zeischen einer pvP Rüstung u einer PvE
Rüstung?
zb, Gladiatoren set aus Halle der Champions(PvP) oder Drops aus Instanzen(PvE)
hab mitbekommen das zb manche Raidgilden keine Leute mit PvP Rüstung nehmer....Warum??

Mfg Spirit1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Brixx (15. Dezember 2007)

Grundsätzlich sind die PvE Items eher auf Schaden/mehr Heilung aus ... PVP Sets haben hingegen mehr ausdauer ... sie erhöhen also deine überlebenschanche im pvp, du machst aber weniger schaden als mit pve set ...
Ein Mage zb. braucht halt im PVE netsoviel Ausdauer, mehr schaden is da besser


----------



## Spirit1 (15. Dezember 2007)

Brixx schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sind die PvE Items eher auf Schaden/mehr Heilung aus ... PVP Sets haben hingegen mehr ausdauer ... sie erhöhen also deine überlebenschanche im pvp, du machst aber weniger schaden als mit pve set ...
> Ein Mage zb. braucht halt im PVE netsoviel Ausdauer, mehr schaden is da besser


hi,
ich z.b bin off Krieger, stimmt da ist viel ausdauer u Stärke drauf..
aber auch Treffer u Krit.. u das macht ja auch schaden aus??
andere sachen kann man dann drauf zaubern lassen z.b beweglichkeit usw..
mfg spirit1


----------



## Whopper1403 (15. Dezember 2007)

Spirit1 schrieb:


> hi,
> ich z.b bin off Krieger, stimmt da ist viel ausdauer u Stärke drauf..
> aber auch Treffer u Krit.. u das macht ja auch schaden aus??
> andere sachen kann man dann drauf zaubern lassen z.b beweglichkeit usw..
> mfg spirit1



Natürlich ist auch stärke, treffer und krit drauf, aber nicht so viel als auch gleichwertigen pve items, wobeis fürn off krieger afaik sowieso bisschen schlecht mit guten pve items aussieht


----------



## Apadia (17. Dezember 2007)

also für Caster ist Zaubertrefferwertung ein wichtiges PVE Attribut, und das ist etwas was Du auf dem PVP Teilen gar nicht oder kaum findest.
Dafür gibt es Abhärtung und Durchschlag was man jedoch für PVE eigendlich nicht braucht.

wäre ich Raidleiter, und hätte 2 Caster zur Auswahl die ich beide nicht kenne.
der eine rennt nur mit dem D3 Set rum und der andere mit dem Arena1 Set, dann würde ich den D3 Caster vorziehen.
Einfach aus dem Grund weil der Besitz des Arena1 Sets nichts über die Spielfähigkeiten aussagt
es reicht aus wenn man im BG einfach mitrennt um an die ehre zu kommen...
ist zwar eine nicht ganz korrekte einstellung aber ist nunmal meine Meinung


----------



## derpainkiller (17. Dezember 2007)

Weil PvP Rüstung fürs PvP verwendet wird und PvE Rüstung für PvE!


----------



## Lábellá (17. Dezember 2007)

stimme dem voll und ganz zu Arena/Pvp Equip gehört ins Pvp und hat im Pve nicht verloren...was will man mit Abhärtung in Pve und Manaregg hat es meistens auch nciht !

Mfg Labella


----------



## Minastirit (18. Dezember 2007)

Also pvp rüstung ist EPIC
S2 zumbeispiel ist bei gewissen klassen besser als t4 auch was dmg angeht.

Ich habe zum beispiel meine pve epic helm ersetzt durch meinen pvp helm.

aber eigentlich ist pvp rüstung (season 123 und die anderen) für pvp gedacht. Abhärtung brauchst du im pve nicht. (ausser tank)
und für was braucht man 11k life? ;D unbuffed versteht sich ;d


----------



## Zermeran (18. Dezember 2007)

Lábellá schrieb:


> stimme dem voll und ganz zu Arena/Pvp Equip gehört ins Pvp und hat im Pve nicht verloren...was will man mit Abhärtung in Pve und Manaregg hat es meistens auch nciht !
> 
> Mfg Labella




Genau!!! Mein Heilschami hat mit (noch steigerungsfähigem) PvP-equip
11kHP, aber nur unter 10kMana!!

Hab "nur" einen Heilbonus von 1700 und nen Manareg von megaschlechten 150, dafür halt ne Abhärtung von 400!! Hab halt viele Resi+Stam-gems drin!!!

Auch kann man als Raidheiler schonmal Stoff, oder Leder tragen, wenn die Stats besser sind, denn Rüstung solltest du EIGENTLICH net brauchen, auf die du aber im PvP net verzichten solltest ;-)

Bin in der Arena eigentlich noch nie oom gegangen, weil selten ein Kampf solange dauert!! UNd wenn doch, hat man auch die Zeit zum trinken!!

Aber dafür könnte ich auch NIE nen Tank bei nem Raid heilen, da ich da ziemlich schnell oom gehen würde!!


----------



## Moeglich (18. Dezember 2007)

hmm, also trinken konnte ich in der Arena noch nie...xD


----------



## Zermeran (18. Dezember 2007)

Hehe, nimm nen Mage mit, und lass dir nen Tisch machen ;-)

Oder du Kaufst beim Rüstmeister für Offiziersbedarf, ( oder wie der heisst ) die Tränen des..... in den Wassertrinkbeuteln.

Da steht im Tooltip: extra für die Kriegsführung gemacht!!!

Die kannste auch trinken und sind net teuer!!


----------

